# Stohlquist fisherman pfd



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Who's got one and what do you think of it?


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

I got the hi-vis one and love it. Despite having motor power (he he) I still paddle and find it very easy to paddle in. Have an APEX seat and dont find it obtrusive. Got mine from Ben at Wavemonkey (google it). A recent "wet" shows it works well!  Havent had it long enough to give a long term perspective though.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

For those in the Brisbane area, Roscoe canoes at Lutwyche now have them. Price is $195.00.
I tried one on for size. Seem very comfortable & fits well. I think that the back would be high enough not to interfere with the set of my Hobie Revolution.


----------

